
McKinsey Says 20% of CEO Duties Could Be Automated - GCA10
http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgeanders/2015/11/06/mckinsey-says-20-of-ceos-duties-could-be-automated-away/
======
squidlogic
Here's the study cited by the article:
[http://www.mckinsey.com/insights/business_technology/four_fu...](http://www.mckinsey.com/insights/business_technology/four_fundamentals_of_workplace_automation)

The takeaway: _" All this points to new top-management imperatives: keep an
eye on the speed and direction of automation, for starters, and then determine
where, when, and how much to invest in automation."_

